# [Risolto] BIOS bug, avvio lento.

## socksz

Salve a tutti ragazzi,

da quando ho attivato il gensplash, come quelli del livecd 2006.0 e` apparso un problema.

Appena seleziono Gentoo da grub, appaiono queste scritte:

```
PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.
```

e poi continua con:

```

INIT: version 2.86 booting

Gentoo Linux: http://www.gentoo.org/

etc etc
```

Fate conto che quando escono le prime due scritte, resta fermo per un po` di secondi,

ed e` uno spazio di tempo evidente   :Sad: 

Prima che mettessi lo splash funziona tutto correttamente, e partiva subito!

Ho cercato nei forum e ho trovato che e` un bug dei notebook Asus con gli ultimi kernel..

allora ho editato la linea del kernel in menu.lst (di grub):

```

title Gentoo Linux bootsplash

root(hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet pci=nommconf
```

ho riavviato e le prime due righe non escono piu`, pero` appena premo su Gentoo Linux bootsplash per avviare gentoo,

appare uno schermo nero per un po` di secondi, dopodiche` avvia gentoo partendo da "INIT: version ......".

Non so come risolvere.. voi avete qualche idea per rendere il tutto un po` piu` veloce?

Cioe`... prima che mettessi il bootsplash non accadeva questo.. e` il prezzo che devo pagare per avere lo splash?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao, e grazie anticipatamente a tutti.Last edited by socksz on Tue Sep 12, 2006 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## socksz

questo e` il dmesg quando avvio con pci=nommconf:

```
$ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@amnesiac) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Sat Sep 9 00:15:23 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffde000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffde000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 262096

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32720 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f79b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd03f0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 A M I  OEMBOOT  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0430

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x05000610 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffde040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A6JC0 A6JC0216 0x00000216 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bee00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c044e000 soft=c0446000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1662.564 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon May 1 09:46:33 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1035096k/1048384k available (2478k kernel code, 12732k reserved, 611k data, 216k init, 130880k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3329.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=16648838)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c044f000 soft=c0447000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3325.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=16625658)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (6654.89 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=48

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=5

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #05 (-#08) is hidden behind transparent bridge #04 (-#05) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 12)

ACPI: Power Resource [GFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9f00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: bdf00000-ddefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe000000-fe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fe100000-fe1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 5, cardbus bridge: 0000:04:01.0

  IO window: 0000d000-0000d0ff

  IO window: 0000d400-0000d4ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe200000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: ddf00000-dfefffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x52 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1157909277.710:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d5d0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: ST980829A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.1, id: 0xa3a0b3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 01ab,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0003, 1.5 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=2, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: Wireless Mouse

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Wireless Mouse

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=3

usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 0194E8-5B-0002

usb 3-2: uevent

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-2:1.0: uevent

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 3-2:1.1: uevent

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

usb 3-2:1.2: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: port 1 portsc 0093,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

usb 4-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB2.0 Camera

usb 4-1: uevent

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Wireless Mouse Wireless Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Wireless Mouse Wireless Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Adding 1461872k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1461872k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:17:31:2c:47:2e, IRQ 16

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Linked

Link Speed:100Mbps

Duplex mode:Full-Duplex

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:16

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:06:38 PDT 2006

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

idee?

----------

## socksz

up up   :Crying or Very sad: 

ma scusate.. ci sono errori nel dmesg??

perche' forse.. il tempo in cui si vede lo schermo nero, e' impiegato per quando rileva le periferiche usb, etc,

pero' non lo so! Ci impiega molto tempo!

ditemi voi perfavore cosa ne pensate... ciao  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

stando a quello che dici il tutto dovrebbe essere dovuto all'opzione silent.

prova ad utilizzare un'utilissimo quanto poco fedele nell'ambito delle misurazioni di performance in ambito computazionale aggeggio chiamato cronometro e vedi se il tempo che ti passa dal boot al login differisce di molto. calcola in ogni caso che per abilitare lo splash devi aggiungere un paio di servizi ed aumentare il numero di cose che il kernel deve calcolare, quindi un leggero aumento lo imputerei a quello.

----------

## socksz

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> stando a quello che dici il tutto dovrebbe essere dovuto all'opzione silent.
> 
> prova ad utilizzare un'utilissimo quanto poco fedele nell'ambito delle misurazioni di performance in ambito computazionale aggeggio chiamato cronometro e vedi se il tempo che ti passa dal boot al login differisce di molto. calcola in ogni caso che per abilitare lo splash devi aggiungere un paio di servizi ed aumentare il numero di cose che il kernel deve calcolare, quindi un leggero aumento lo imputerei a quello.

 

uhm 20 secondi circa per arrivare al login da quando seleziono Gentoo da Grub..

vabbe` allora, visto che non ci sono "brutte scritte" nel dmesg mettiamola che e` per il bootsplash. ok, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

20 secondi di differenza o 20 secondi secchi per arrivare al login? se è la seconda di che ti lamenti? nel caso metti anche il tag risolto nel titolo del thread. puoi farlo editando il primo messaggio.

----------

